# Ya gotta love the NASDAQ



## wayneL (18 November 2004)

Richkid was wondering if it is worth  staying up all night for. 

Well, stocks like this one make it worth it.

I'd like to say I got it at $2 ish....I didn't....but someone did!!!

A six bagger for someone 

Cheers


----------



## stefan (18 November 2004)

Wayne,

Almost reminds me of the good old tech boom where stocks went mad just because somebody said so. There was a small 22 cents stock that run all the way to more than $70 within a few days just because they had an interest in China and somebody thought that would be all that's needed for a glorious future. I can't remember the ticker symbol and the year it was but that was by far the best I've seen.

NASDAQ sure holds the odd surprise and I found it very fascinating watching level 2 screens changing quicker than the average eye can cope. 

Oh, well... Getting all nostalgic here 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a (18 November 2004)

Now thats exciting and could have been found and traded easily with breakout searches,from around $4


----------



## stefan (18 November 2004)

> Now thats exciting and could have been found and traded easily with breakout searches,from around $4



I agree. Another question would be when you would have sold on its way up to $70.  It's a shame I don't have that ticker symbol anymore. Maybe I start looking in my papers if I can find it. Would be well worth posting a chart to discuss it's pattern.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan (18 November 2004)

Tech,

I'm not sure if time has played a trick on my memory as I was sure it was a 20 cents stock before the rise. Anyway, i did a quick search on Nasdaq and one particular stock I do remember is CHRB China Ressources Development. In 1999 almost exactly 5 years ago it went from $3.9 on the 16/11 to $49 the next day only to finish back at $17 the next day. It actually went from 8.75 to 49 and back to 25 in one day. That's what I call a run. You'd have to be VERY quick with breakout alerts to catch a fish like this one. 

I'm sure the other stock I mentioned is out there too, I just couldn't find it so far as I just can't remember the ticker.

Here's an extract of the trading history for these 3 days: (Too lazy to create a chart...)

(Date - Open - High - Low - Close - Volume)

11/18/1999 26.250 27.000 14.063 17.063 402,700 
11/17/1999 8.750 49.000 8.375 25.000 906,800 
11/16/1999 3.906 6.875 3.906 6.000 13,200 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## salz (30 April 2005)

stefan said:
			
		

> Wayne,
> 
> Almost reminds me of the good old tech boom where stocks went mad just because somebody said so. There was a small 22 cents stock that run all the way to more than $70 within a few days just because they had an interest in China and somebody thought that would be all that's needed for a glorious future. I can't remember the ticker symbol and the year it was but that was by far the best I've seen.
> 
> ...





It's the China faze.... Honestly, it is not always successful doing business in China although there is a huge market there...


----------



## BobbySmurda (30 September 2016)

Hey folks im a beginner but i had no luck in the Beginner Thread and am wondering what software and subscriptions you guys use for NYSE and U.S penny stocks from Australia. 

Downloaded Comsec and waiting on confirmation for my W-8BEN international app but i cant help but feel like there's no helpful guide for young aspiring day traders who reside in Aus but want to deal internationally. 

Thanks


----------



## CanOz (30 September 2016)

BobbySmurda said:


> Hey folks im a beginner but i had no luck in the Beginner Thread and am wondering what software and subscriptions you guys use for NYSE and U.S penny stocks from Australia.
> 
> Downloaded Comsec and waiting on confirmation for my W-8BEN international app but i cant help but feel like there's no helpful guide for young aspiring day traders who reside in Aus but want to deal internationally.
> 
> Thanks




Tim Sykes Fan?


----------



## BobbySmurda (30 September 2016)

Yea, bought most his products and am in the process of finishing them.


----------

